# Credit card charges?



## Rayaan

Ive acquired a new natwest reward credit card and despite setting up a direct debit to pay in full, they've taken less than they should have and then charged interest.

Not really come across this before, is it normal behaviour?


----------



## Andyblue

Rayaan said:


> Ive acquired a new natwest reward credit card and despite setting up a direct debit to pay in full, they've taken less than they should have and then charged interest.
> 
> Not really come across this before, is it normal behaviour?


Did you set up a DD for the full amount due each month ? If so, then contact your bank and ask why they've not done this and then ask for the charges back.

If you bank with NatWest as well - they'll easily just pop a credit to cover the charges on your card if they've done wrong...

If you just set up a DD and not specified full amount due, worth looking into what they're going to be doing and ask them to change to full amount...


----------



## Rayaan

Andyblue said:


> Did you set up a DD for the full amount due each month ? If so, then contact your bank and ask why they've not done this and then ask for the charges back.
> 
> If you bank with NatWest as well - they'll easily just pop a credit to cover the charges on your card if they've done wrong...
> 
> If you just set up a DD and not specified full amount due, worth looking into what they're going to be doing and ask them to change to full amount...


Yes so the first month, they took the full amount which was fine. The second month they've taken £6 less than they should have done from HSBC where the DD comes out of. The interest is like 1p but I'm just wondering what they're playing at :lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

The DD is a variable amount and the amount is presented by the CC company to your bank for payment.

It can only be a screw up from the CC company unless it is same as the bank. You need to contact CC company not bank.

I can't see the bank arbitrarily pay £6 less than requested unless the funds weren't available to make the payment.


----------



## The Cueball

have you made a purchase for the difference?

sounds like a timing/cut off issue to me down to when they've put the statement through..

a simple call either way sound sort it out.. :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

The Cueball said:


> have you made a purchase for the difference?
> 
> sounds like a timing/cut off issue to me down to when they've put the statement through..
> 
> a simple call either way sound sort it out.. :thumb:


Lol - who on here has ever had a simple call with their bank trying to solve a problem :doublesho


----------



## Mikesphotaes

fatdazza said:


> Lol - who on here has ever had a simple call with their bank trying to solve a problem :doublesho


Me, me, me!


----------



## Marve

fatdazza said:


> Lol - who on here has ever had a simple call with their bank trying to solve a problem :doublesho


I've certainly found my bank a lot better at solving my banking issue than a car cleaning forum.


----------



## srhutch

DD's for credit cards are often less due to refunds on the account etc.

Doesn't explain the 1p interest charge though.

As said though the only was you are going to find the answer is to contact you CC company though.


----------



## Bulkhead

Why not just wait until the ful credit-free period is reached and pay the bill? We use a rewards card for everything and just pay the bill on the last day. This way you know the figure as you will have received a bill. It also means you can do what you want with your money to that point. We keep it in a mortgage offset account so basically have between $10-20k offsetting interest each month (it's expensive living in Australia!). Makes a big difference and means you actually get something out of the banks/credit card companies. Never paid interest since we've had it and must have carved a year or so off the mortgage and have a good stack of points.


----------

